# Red River Shootout at Soundscape May 27



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You all know the drill

Saturday, May 27, 2017 Soundscape Car Audio SPE [SQC]


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

One week to Soundscape!!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

planning to attend, but have a dead tweeter. 
will still be a great weekend. anxious to see the new storefront there as well


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The new shop is really pretty amazing Jon.


----------

